# Naruto 415 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 415 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent weeks. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -9Tail-Hokage and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## PAiNLESS (Sep 3, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*



> 簡単にバレします
> 天照八尾にヒットしてジュウゴがこれが消えない炎か……と言う
> 天照がカリンに着弾したり(八尾がつけたのかも)色々あったけど八尾を倒して佐助がかつぐ
> 二人組の忍者が双眼鏡で佐助の背中を見る
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 3, 2008)

vered said:


> *a spoiler possibly from the real spoiler guy though it could be an imposter as well:*
> 
> 簡単にバレします
> 天照八尾にヒットしてジュウゴがこれが消えない炎か……と言う
> ...


More detailed:
*Sorry, I've got troubles with first two lines... well, the point is Hachibi is hit with Amaterasu*
Two ninjas standing and watching with binoculars.
"Uchiha?"
"What to do?"
They say "The other pair is Akatsuki. We must report to Raikage. His yonger brother was attacked"
Scene changing to Naruto
Apparently oil training ends
Naruto has to go without oil from now on.
Naruto: "So this is that technique"
Fukasaku: "Eh? What? There's more"
Some book is given to Naruto
Fukasaku: "This is the first book Jiraiya wrote"

Guy also saying he can't upload pics now =\


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2008)

manyou.com said:
			
		

> 天照烧中八尾，那是不会消失的火焰
> 天照无缘无故烧中香菱（可能是八尾搞的鬼）虽然很艰难，但总算是打到了八尾了
> 后面查看的二人组忍者看见佐助的背后
> 宇智波？
> ...




The Amaterasu hits Hachibi. It's a flame that is said to be inextinguishable.
The Amaterasu gets Karin as well (probably's Hachibi's deed)
Although very difficult, but eventually Sasuke defeats the Hachibi.
The shinobi duo watching with a binocular from afar see Sasuke's back.
Uchiha?
What should we do now?
The opponents are Akatsuki. Rather than acting on our own we should report this to Raikage-sama. His younger brother was beaten (the chinese word here can also mean "killed") he won't stay quiet about it.

Scene changes to Naruto.
The toad oil training is apparently over.
Naruto seems to be able to draw the natural energy without using the oil now.
Naruto: If so, maybe I can use that jutsu as well...
Fukasaku: Huh? What're you talking about? But more important than that...
Fukasaku hands a book with "konjou ninjutsu (natural ninjutsu?)"* written on its cover to Naruto. 
This is the first book written by Jiraiya-chan.

*The spoiler pic contradicts this. It should be "Dokonjou Ninden" (see Nihongaeri-sama's post).


----------



## Nihongaeri (Sep 3, 2008)

Bow before my greatness ​Text:
不退転?天照?
An Amaterasu of resolve
Text:
総力戦！！その結末は?！！！
All-out-war!!! What will be the outcome...!!?
Title:
新しき力！！
A new power!!
Eight:
ぐあぁあ！！
Gwuhaaa!!
Sinobi 1:
ちょっと待てよ！
Wait a sec!
Shinobi 2:
何です？
What is it?
Shinobi 1:
あれはうちはの家紋！
That's the Uchiha family crest!
Shinobi 1:
オレ達は？しゃ？？よりすぐに雷影様に？？した方が？？だ
We should alert the Raikage immediately, rather than trying to deal with things ourselves (Filling in the blanks here, so don't come crying to me if the translation's wrong)
Shinobi 2:
弟がこんな目にあったとなったらあの雷影様?黙ってませんね
With his brother the victim of something like this, knowing the Raikage... he won't let this deed go unpunished
Fukasaku:
読むとええ
Here ya' go, read it
Book:
ド根性忍伝
"do-konjo ninden"
Guts and an Iron Will: A Ninja Chronicle (A somewhat creative adaptation here...)
ド根性?忍伝?
do-konjo... ninden...
Sidetext:
サスケは新たな力を得？？？？？？
Sasuke, having gained a new power, ???????
Chapter Preview:
自来也の本を読んだナルトは！？次号、「ド根性忍伝」に？？？？
What happens after Naruto reads Jiraiya's book!? Next Issue, "do-konjo ninden" ????????


----------



## Neomaster121 (Sep 4, 2008)

more spoiler pics


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2008)

Some more stuff posted by the guy that gave the new pics 

木 ◆KoF9nRpEhk 

木：
香燐が燃えた理由は
燃えたたこ足にぶつかったから

どうやって消えた？
サスケが消したのか
怪我あるん？

木：
なんか両目の万華鏡写輪眼で火力調整できるみたい
怪我はわからないけど、とりあえず背中が丸出しに
背中に歯形はない


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Sep 4, 2008)

木：
香燐が燃えた理由は
燃えたたこ足にぶつかったから
the reasons that karin got burned was
she got hit by a flaming octopus leg

どうやって消えた？
how did it get put out?
サスケが消したのか
sasuke put it out
怪我あるん？
any injuries?

木：
なんか両目の万華鏡写輪眼で火力調整できるみたい
seems like he's kinda able to alter the power of the flame with both eyes
怪我はわからないけど、とりあえず背中が丸出しに
背中に歯形はない 
don't know about injuries but her back is bare
and there are no teeth marks there.


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2008)

*more snippet from the spoiler guy:*

香燐の背中は２コマぐらいしかないかな
重吾が水月（まだポニョ化してる）とカリンを担いでる
サスケが暁マントに八尾担いでる


----------



## Neomaster121 (Sep 4, 2008)

vered said:


> *more snippet from the spoiler guy:*
> 
> 香燐の背中は２コマぐらいしかないかな
> 重吾が水月（まだポニョ化してる）とカリンを担いでる
> サスケが暁マントに八尾担いでる



translation from boyakist4649 from MH

There's only two frames about Karin's back.
Juugo's carrying the sloshy Suigetsu and Karin.
Sasuke's carrying the 8-tail with the Akatsuki robe.


----------



## reble (Sep 4, 2008)

the OOC thread


----------

